# Go Green Festival at Thayer City Park in Thayer, Mo



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Want to know how to run a pickup on firewood instead of gasoline, or on
legal moonshine or vegetable oil? How about how to replace your electric
bill with solar, wind power or electricity produced by a steam engine? The
Go Green Festival at Thayer City Park in Thayer, Mo., on Oct. 22 and 23 will
show you how.

Speakers include Wayne Keith, an Alabama farmer who has driven 200,000 miles on wood, Sue Baird, president of the Missouri Organic Association, leaders of an elderberry co-op and David Blume, author of ³Alcohol Can Be a Gas.²

Exhibits and demonstrations include draft horses, wool spinning, herbal
medicines, heritage breed hogs, dairy and meat goats, sheep, organic
gardening and beekeeping.

Venders are free and welcome to attend. Admission is free and fun for the
whole family.

The festival will be open from 9 a.m.-6 p.m. Oct. 22 and from noon-6 p.m.
Oct. 23. The park is just off of Highway 63S in Thayer, Mo. For information,
call 417-264-2435.


----------

